
The Peace App Experiment - uptown
https://www.ghostery.com/en/articles/the-peace-app-experiment/
======
stephenr
So how long until we see a dedicated Ghostery content-blocker app for iOS??

I _know_ they have a 'browser' already, but lets face it I want the other
Safari features too.

~~~
ihuman
That's what Peace was, but both the developer and Ghostery decided that they
didn't want it in the app store (which the blog post talks about).

~~~
stephenr
No it really wasn't.

The Ghostery extension for desktop safari allows granular selection of ad
networks and trackers to be blocked.

The app Marco published just blocked everything without the option to allow
certain things.

